# 2 levers/1 front brake?



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

I've seen pics of FGs that have 2 brake levers routed into the front brake caliper. How is this done? I want to switch from bullhorns to drops and run 2 levers without one being a dummy.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

There are probably other ways, but Jtek makes a gadget that does the trick:

http://jtekengineering.com/AeroBrake.htm

So does Problem Solvers:

http://aebike.com/page.cfm?PageID=30&action=details&sku=BR3342

Me? I just run a rear brake. Versatility and redundancy is not without benefits. Cheaper, too.


----------



## ProsperityRed (Aug 21, 2007)

I think a lot of the top-of-the-handlebar cross brake levers are designed to work in-line with existing brake systems. For example:
http://www.canecreek.com/crosstop-brake-levers.html

the pic and description show a normal road brake lever and the crosstop lever working together with the same brake cable "They are designed to work in-line with traditional drop bar shifter/levers to provide additional braking control position on the top of handlebars."

Hope this helps...


----------



## ProsperityRed (Aug 21, 2007)

ProsperityRed said:


> I think a lot of the top-of-the-handlebar cross brake levers are designed to work in-line with existing brake systems. For example:
> http://www.canecreek.com/crosstop-brake-levers.html
> 
> the pic and description show a normal road brake lever and the crosstop lever working together with the same brake cable "They are designed to work in-line with traditional drop bar shifter/levers to provide additional braking control position on the top of handlebars."
> ...



...Although this wont really work if you're planning on using two bar-end levers (one on each side). it would probably work if you used one bar end lever and one top of the handlebar lever, assuming you were doing no internal cable routing.

I personally use one bar end lever on my bullhorns and an expander endcap (made by Hope) to cover up the hole on the unused end of the bullhorns.


----------



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

yeah, that last option won't work and the first one seems really pricey. :mad2: 

there's got to be a better way...i feel like i've seen a fair number of these set ups. maybe i'll have to scan FGG


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

marc180 said:


> yeah, that last option won't work and the first one seems really pricey. :mad2:
> 
> there's got to be a better way...i feel like i've seen a fair number of these set ups. maybe i'll have to scan FGG


FGG has a DIY article on two cables running into one caliper.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I used to run a brake with an old Shimano hood on the left and a hood that I took the lever off of on the right.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Here you go!

The Two Lever / One Brake Caliper Fix


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

*2 into 1.*

I've been thinking about this. On my converted Raleigh commuter I'm running just the left DiaCompe lever to the "old school" center pull. I'd like the right as a "dummy" for a hand position, but the old style DiaCompe's have no spring tension and, barring some stupid fix, rattle like lead shot in a coffee can.

I looked at the J-Tek "2 into 1" and it looks promising. Right and left levers, matching cable runs, the ability to brake from either hand, and the aforementioned hand position.

The problem is the sucker is expensive, even at wholesale, and I'm not sure I have enough vertical clearance to allow fitting it between the stem and the headset mounted cable hanger. Not enough and the cable housings would come in at such an angle to clear the stem as to bind.

Anybody done this? Here are some pics to show what I mean.


----------

